# Toilet Paper Launcher



## brozeph20 (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to a comedy show a few years ago and the comedian had a toilet paper launcher. He took a leaf blower and had some sort of dowel attachment on the end. The rolls were then put on these dowels with the loose ends following the air current. When he turned it on, it shot the paper at least 10 feet.




The one that this guy had had two rolls so that it created a stronger air current in the middle.


----------



## Les (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone at my church did the same thing, except he bolted a paint roller to the end of the leaf blower and put the toilet paper roll onto that. I never saw him use it, so I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds like fun! Just don't do that outside on a rainy day or else it will be very messy to clean up.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 10, 2008)

Someone is going to have a fun muck up day


----------



## Clifford (Jul 10, 2008)

We did something similar to that in robotics. I'm not sure where we put it in our budget, but hey, it was fun. Just a note, principals aren't all big fans of these things.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

Mummenschanz was doing this at least twenty years before the Blue Man Group.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 10, 2008)

This design works wonders when the neighbors get annoying


----------

